# VooDooFX Lighting Kit



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

I would really like to light my Seaview kit. The Just an Illusion kit looks great but is way out of my price range. The VooDooFX I can swing. However it seems to require more "assembly".

My question is to anyone who has put that kit in; as this would be my first lighting kit I am curious what peoples opinion are on the difficulty in wiring up the LED's and circuit board? Are the instructions complete enough to help a first timer?

Also, any tips or suggestions would be great.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Page back a few threads and you will find my photos and words on this kit! It works great, I expanded the amount of LED's in it, but it does take a little more time and patience. I'm a rough solderer, but it came out great!


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Both VoodooFX and the guy who laid out the circuit board visit HT regularly,so you can ask them questions. Also, if you Call VoodooFX he will be happy to talk to you.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

jwrjr said:


> Both VoodooFX and the guy who laid out the circuit board visit HT regularly,so you can ask them questions. Also, if you Call VoodooFX he will be happy to talk to you.


I have emailed him; he wasn't sure the Seaview light set would be a good first attempt; so I figured I'd ask some opinions here.

I think I'll get it as I have basic soldering etc skills. My concern was it was a bag of parts and little else. Did you find the instructions clear? As long as I have a diagram and basic instructions I think I will be good.

I'll serach for the older post.

Thanks all.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

uh, guys? There's this forum thingy just 2 rows down called "model lighting" and it's hosted by voodoofx. Here's a link -> CLICK ME <-

Ahh DL, I see you found it. Voodoo is a nice enough sort even though he doesn't appreciate my sense of humor.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

More to the point, order his kit, but get some other cheaper kit to practice with.

After you're satisfied you can solder then it's time to jump in.

Here is a site that has lots of beginner kits for just a couple bucks (some cool lighting options there too!) All Electronics.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Steve244 said:


> More to the point, order his kit, but get some other cheaper kit to practice with.
> 
> After you're satisfied you can solder then it's time to jump in.
> 
> Here is a site that has lots of beginner kits for just a couple bucks (some cool lighting options there too!) All Electronics.


Thanks! Yes, I found the Model Lighting forum after I posted, but I figured this was also still a good forum as its Moebius related and the kit is specific to the Seaview.


----------

